# How long do rats normally take to grieve?



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

My elderly rat (2.5+ years old) passed away recently. He was not sick or losing weight, but he just got old and passed away in his sleep (literally, he went to sleep one night and never woke up). Emile especially has been taking Helios' loss really hard. He has no symptoms of being sick at all and has seen a rat savvy exotics veterinarian pretty recently, still in good health. But since Helios passed he's been sleeping more (they're always lazy boys though, except when Emile is out he likes to explore but in the cage even though there are levels, was a wheel, and toys, and his brother, he just mostly lounges). He didn't eat as much last night and hasn't eaten at all today.

How long do rats normally take to grieve? I really don't want to try adding a third rat again unless it becomes absolutely necessary (in part because the two younger boys would bicker more when there was a third rat, but also because I don't think the owner of the house which I'm renting from would be too happy with us getting a third one again). I've rearranged the cage (cleaned of course) taken old things out, added new toys.

But if I had to, I'd need to get a rat around their age, one that could defend themselves and that is used to living with other males. That wouldn't be easy to find since most ones I find that are used to other males are bonded pairs or trios, and I rarely see that many rats in close shelters or rescues anymore (except one resuce in the state I never heard back from when I was looking for a companion for Helios, around 6 months ago) that are over 12 weeks old.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Some rats take a week, some less, some a bit more. I have found a few days to be average, and up to a week. Try to change Emile's pattern a bit, try something new, more cuddles, different places, etc...anything to distract him until he feels better.


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you. We've been taking him out more, letting different people handle him (since he doesn't get nervous about that at all), trying new places to explore that are rat-proofed. He did eat last night but didn't seem extremely enthusiastic about it.


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

I wanted to update everyone on the situation. Emile and Ratticus are back to normal, I've been seeing Emile running along the level. They are still lazy as ever in the cage, but they lazed around a lot in there before Helios passed, despite having toys, a wheel, multiple levels and each other. Actually they are having much fewer dominance fights, I rarely hear them making a bunch of noise at night (bickering) like they used to, and now when I say "hey, knock it off" they do right away. They are eating normally though and taking treats from my hand as per usual. Ratticus is even taking treats from my hand in the cage, although he's still really nervous and won't come out on his own and freaks out when I try to catch him (to check weight and just look him over to look for changes in appearance/look for lumps).


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm glad to hear they're doing better! My rats are grieving the loss of my girl Dazzle right now, and taking it very hard . It's very hard to see them so upset.


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss of Dazzle. Hugs to all of you. It really is, I hate seeing any animal pine for a lost friend, it's one of the worst aspects of keeping social animals (that and their passing).


----------

